# Heimkehr..



## Evelize (23. September 2009)

Nach einer etwas längeren WoW Pause habe ich diese kleine Geschichte einmal aufgeschrieben um die Wiederkehr meiner kleinen Priesterin darzustellen im Gildenforum. Nun habe ich hier das Rollenspielforum gefunden und dachte ich zeige es euch auch einmal.. ist nichts besonderes, nur ein kleiner Auszug aus dem Leben der jungen Blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


Salzig war die Luft, angereichert von den Schreien der Seevögel.. die frei wie der Wind ihre Bahnen am wolkenverhangenen Firmament zogen. Das Rauschen der Wellen mengte sich unter die leise Symphonie des Westwindes, stimmte ein in das Säuseln des alten Gevatters.. der unwirsch um die kleine Backsteinhütte streifte - seinen kühlen Atem durch jede noch so kleine Ritze zwängte.. die der Verfall der Zeit ins Mauerwerk gemeißelt hatte. Feuerzungen leckten am Treibholz empor, welches im offenen Kamin aufgetürmt worden war.. immer wieder knackten die Holzscheite, zerbarsten unter der Hitze der Flammen.. die den kleinen Wohnraum in ein schummriges Licht tauchten. 

Stille - die Operette des Meeres lastete im feinen Gehör der jungen Frau.. die, in sich zusammen gesunken, nahe des Kamins am Boden kauerte. Blütenweiß das fadenscheinige Nachtgewand, welches sich bei jedem Atemzug nahtlos um den zierlichen Körper spannte. Goldene Haarkringel umspielten die schmalen Schultern, wanden sich verspielt.. ungestüm, die nackten Arme entlang.. die die Beine eng umschlungen hielten, nah' am eignen Körper. Die Wange lag auf den Knien.. der Blick moosgrüner Augen lastete im Nirgendwo.. fort, weit fort.. im Land der Träume. 

Über den Regenbogen waren die Sinne gerutscht.. eingetaucht ins unendliche Sternenmeer, dort.. wo Hoffnungen noch existierten, dort wo Frieden noch etwas war.. um was man nicht tagtäglich kämpfen musste. Träge schob der silberne Sichelmond sich hinter einer dicken Wolke hervor.. beschenkte die nächtliche Welt mit unwirklichem Zwielicht, welches auch die Erscheinung der jungen Elfe einhüllen sollte. Narbengeflecht auf der milchweißen Haut, vielerlei Male.. die doch stumm vom Tagwerk berichteten.. vom Kampf dens' tagtäglich auszufechten gallt. 

Nur langsam kam Bewegung in die Erscheinung der Blonden, steubte der Atem hörbar.. einem Stoßgebet gleich.. zwischen sattroten Lippen hervor. Steife Glieder wußten sich zu recken, die Trägheit abzuschütteln.. und langsam fanden auch die klaren Sinne ihren Weg zurück.. ins' Köpfchen der zartgebauten Elfe. Dichte Wimpernkränze ergaben sich einem Blinzeln.. huschten einmal zart über die hohen Wangenknochen.. eh der Blick sich anhob, verklärt anmutend hinaus zum gräulichen Nachthimmel gespäht wurde. 

_" Was sollte ich erzählen über mein Leben? Was wäre.. tragend genug um die Aufmerksamkeit eines tapferen Recken zu erhaschen..? Was interessant genug um ein lauschendes Gehör zu erfreuen..? 
Mir wurde der Name Noana Auriel Scey gegeben. Ich bin die Tochter einer Nachtelfe.. die ihr Herz einstmals an einen Hochelfen verlor. Mein Dasein friste ich im Licht der Sterne.. die mir stets von neuem Erzählen.. das auch in der Dunkelheit Licht zu finden ist, Hoffnung.. wenn man nur eifrig danach sucht. Ich selber... versuche Licht zu sein, ein Stern.. der emsig sein fahles Licht erstrahlen lässt. Bei Elune, es ist nicht immer einfach... 

Meine Kindheit begann und endete in dem Moment, in welchem meine Eltern den Freitod wählten. Ihre Liebe war.. belegt mit einer Bürde die sie Beide nicht tragen konnten. Sind wir nicht ein Volk?.. Sind wir nicht alle Kinder der einen Mutter?.. Elune, die Mondmutter.. die Nachtkriegerin. Ist das Blut in unseren Adern wirklich derart wichtig.. ? 

Es ist immer wieder müßig über die Vergangenheit nachzudenken. Grade in Zeiten in denen die Gegenwart so wichtig scheint. Doch.. was wären wir ohne unsere Vergangenheit.. ?" 
_
Soviele Fragen beschäftigten das lichte Wesen in den letzten Tagen. Lange Zeit.. hatte sie dem Krieg den Rücken gekehrt, hatte resigniert.. sich zurück gezogen an die Dunkelküste, in die kleine Hütte des Großvaters.. einem angesehenen Druiden der Stadt Darnassus. Zerrissen.. hin und her gezerrt zwischen den Freunden mit welchen sie ihren Weg gemeinsam gegangen war.. und den Wurzeln im feindlichen Teritorium. Die sanften Tauren.. die lustigen Trolle, die oftmals verschlagenen Untoten.. die blutdürstigen Orks. Die Horde.. war ihr neue Heimat geworden, in ihrer Mitte war sie aufgestiegen von der einstmals kleinen Novizin.. hin zur hohen Priesterin Silbermonds. 

Doch, konnte sie wirklich leugnen.. ? Wollte sie leugnen? .. 

Man hatte sie zurück gebeten.. an die Front. Das schlichte Pergament lag nah des Kamins am Boden.. geziert mit feingeschwungenen Lettern, deren Wortlaut immer und immer wieder im Schädel der Elfe wieder hallte. Wir sind aufgebrochen nach Nordend um Arthas in die Knie zu zwingen... 

Es war ein schlichter Kraftackt.. abermals die Heimat hinter sich zu lassen. Jedoch schrie jede Faser des filligranen Leibes danach den Freunden zur Hilfe zu eilen. Wieviele Leben hatte sie schon gerettet.. ? Ebensoviele wie sie gehen lassen musste. Eine Vielzahl an Tränen hatte das sanftmüt'ge Herz zerfressen, hatte das Licht verblassen lassen im Inneren. Sie wollte es wieder finden.. deshalb war sie nach Hause zurück gekehrt.. in die Arme des alten Großvaters.. 

Doch konnte sie hier wirklich finden was sie suchte? 

Das fadenscheinige Nachtgewand raschelte leise.. als zierliche Finger den dünnen Stoff vom Körper streiften. Silbern schimmernd reflektierte die helle Haut das Zwielicht des Mondes.. spannten die, kaum ausgeprägten Muskeln sich leicht an unter der zernarbten Haut.. als die Elfe langsam an eine alte, hölzerne Truhe heran trat. Mit einem Quietschen sprangen die Schaniere auf.. senkte sich der Blick hinab.. zum Inhalt der einfachen Kiste. Dort lag ein Teil der Vergangenheit.. fort gesperrt.. eingeschlossen und nun ein weiteres mal hervor gezerrt. Zittrige Finger glitten sanft über den dunkelgrünen Stoff des Gewandes.. wie oft hatte sie selber Diesen ausgebessert, nach einer geschlagenen Schlacht? Unzählbare Male.. 

Zaghaft ward der Zwirn in die Höhe gehoben.. gedachte die Spitze der Stupsnase sich darin zu versenken.. den staubigen Geruch tief einzuatmen. Ein trockenes Schlucken würgte den Kloß hinab der sich unlängst im Hals gebildet hatte. Kurzentschlossen streifte sie den Stoff über den Kopf.. fiel jener luftig um die helle Haut, lastete Kühl darauf.. wartend das die Wärme des Körpers auch das schlichte Kleidungsstück befiel. Die kleinen Füße schlüpften in die weichen Stoffstiefel, der Gürtel wurde umgeschnallt.. entschlossen der helle Umhang um die schmalen Schultern gezogen. 

Eine Hand voll Gold fand seinen Weg hinein in eine der Taschen, die sodann am Gürtel befestigt wurden. Straff streiften die Finger die blonde Lockenpracht zurück.. drehten jene am Hinterkopf zum lockeren Knoten, der mit wenigen Klammern gekonnt befestigt wurde. Erkenntnis wars.. die plötzlich zur Eile mahnte..! Was hatte sie hier gesucht.. in der Heimat? Die Heimat war dort wo das Herz verweilte.. und jenes der jungen Priesterin war längst schon nach Nordend aufgebrochen um ihren Freunden bei zu stehen.. bei ihrem täglichen Kampf. Sie selber gehörte nicht hierher.. sondern an die Seite der alten Weggefährten, die das gutmütige Herz doch schmerzvoll vermisste.. 

Nein! Sie würde sich nicht baden in Zweifeln.. nicht wenn es Wunden gab die nach Heilung verlangten. Sie würde nicht länger zögern.. mit sich selber hadern, wenn irgendwo ein Freund ihre Hilfe brauchte. Kein Brief hatte die Macht sie zu überzeugen.. es war einzig der eigene Verstand.. der endlich begriffen hatte. Sie würde den Frieden nicht fern ab der Schlachtfelder finden..! Sie würde kämpfen.. im Rücken ihrer Freunde - der Tauren, Verlassenen.. Orks, Elfen und Trolle.. gemeinsam würden sie diese Schlacht schlagen.. entweder würden sie siegen oder untergehen.. gemeinsam! 

Ein letzter Blick streifte durch die kleine Hütte.. eh' ein sachtes Kopfschütteln jeglichen Gedanken bezwingen sollte, zur Ruhe mahnte. Ein letzter.. tiefer Atemzug, entschlossen reckte das Kinn sich ein wenig empor.. prüften die Fingerspitzen noch einmal den Sitz des einfachen Dolches.. ehe die junge Priesterin sich herum wand um die kleine Hütte an den Klippen der Dunkelküste zu verlassen. Ob sie wiederkehren würde.. ? Es war egal.. 

_" Mein Name ist Noana Auriel Scey.. ich bin Hohepriesterin der Göttin Elune und in ihrem Namen werde ich der Horde beistehen.. im fernen Nordend. " _


----------



## ipercoop (23. September 2009)

Die Geschichte ist echt toll.

Würde gerne mehr davon hören!


MFG


----------



## Eofalas (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag nur: Beide Daumen hoch - super geschrieben.

Wäre Deine Geschichte ein Auszug aus einem Buch, würde ich glatt morgen in die nächste Buchhandlung rennen um zu erfahren, wie es weiter geht.

Auf WoW bezogen spiegelt Deine Story auf gewisse Weise einen Konflikt von mir bei der Char-Rassen-Wahl wieder. Ich finde nämlich auch die Blutelfen als die optisch attraktivste Rasse bei WoW finde mich aber von der Einstellung eher zur Allianz hingezogen...

Aber trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn es irgendwan noch mehr von Deiner Elfe zu hören/lesen gäbe.


----------

